# Switzerland



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Do you have a motorhome over 3500kg?

Have you visited Switzerland this year?

Did you have to register for HVF?

The Swiss HVF site :- http://tinyurl.com/cb4j4 states

The principles as well as the broader framework for fee calculation are defined in the legal framework (Swiss constitution, HVF Act and HVF Ordinance): the fee burdens heavy vehicles according to the "polluter pays" principle (driving more leads to higher fees). The HVF applies to all domestic and foreign vehicles for the transport of goods (lorries, tractors and their trailers) with a total permissible laden weight over 3.5 tons.

Under the old system Motorhomes over 3500kg were treated the same as the truckers or was the last time I visited Switzerland with my Liaka 400i.

How are Motorhomes treated now?

Don


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Don,
We went to Switzerland in June via Chamonix route. Never even looked at us in the past but this time wanted our papers. When they saw we were 3.85t we were told we had to pay the rate for over 3.5t. We paid a daily rate x 10 days which lasts for a year, you are given paper work which you have to fill in for each day you are in the country. In our case we stayed 4 days so filled in the form, then we left to enter Italy. On our return we were only passing through so filled in the form for the day we travelled. They checked at the border. We still have 5 days left which can be used anytime during the year up to June 2006. It cost us 32 Swiss Francs or 25€ (they let us pay in € as we didn't have any swiss francs at that stage) Other people we met on the Auto-Trail rally in Italy had different experiences. Some were charged for a vignette only, others just waved through! We said we weren't going on the motorway but having paid we certainly used them after that.
Hope that helps.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Me again,
Just looked at the link you gave. The site quite clearly states for HGV over 3.5t that are transporting GOODS.
Well motorhomes are leisure vehicles and are not transporting GOODS!! I have just emailed them and will await their response.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Rita,

Before this new system came into operation this year motorhomes were charged as GOODS vehicles although they weren't carry goods. It looks like they are still using the old system (sometimes) for motorhomes.

What you paid this year was roughly inline with what we paid three years ago.

Don


----------

